# issue with clerical visa



## mianomar (Apr 30, 2014)

I accepted a job offer in dubai 7500 aed .. as an interior designer. The issue is that my degree attestation is taking long as I have misplaced my a level certificate. My employer is saying that he can apply for clerical visa and when I have the documents I can get the visa changed to interior designer, but will have to pay for tht myself. I want to know if there is anything wrong in it as I want to call my wife and son also . Will I have issues getting a drivers license. And also I want to know how will this affect if I want to apply for my canadian immigration after 2 years


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

There's nothing 'wrong' with it as far as I know. I guess, they are at least being honest and telling you that you'll have to pay the cost as I have heard of stories where employers tell you that they'll change the designation later but then never do it as there is cost associated to that.

Not sure if clerical designation has any restrictions on obtaining a drivers license or sponsoring family. Someone might assist you with that or you can just google it. I'm sure that information is out there somewhere.

I don't think your designation on a UAE residence visa applies to your immigration application to Canada. They will be more interested in what your job title and responsibilities are - as per your employer. Your designation on your UAE visa can not be used as proof of that as far as I know.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

You may have a problem with traveling visa-free to other GCC countries. Clerical visa holders are not on the "acceptable profession" list to avail of the visa waiver, but I believe that "interior designer" should be on some/most of the lists. This may or may not be an issue depending on whether you plan to travel or not.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

mianomar said:


> ... I have misplaced my a level certificate ...


I'm not sure you can get a "better designation" on your visa with A-Levels. You need a degree to get a more "senior" designation, I thought. (That's why my visa says Sales Representative while my UK job title was Senior Solutions Architect.)

Note that you only need to attest and provide your highest relevant certificate/diploma.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I had 'Follow-up Clerk' on my visa - never any issues at all, but then I have a UK passport so the designation is irrelevant. I just got it changed when I renewed my visa.


----------

